# Put the GoPro to use...



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

went out for a ride...


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks good man can't wait to put mine back together.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I like. I have to get me some tires and come down and ride with yall 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Can't go wrong with some BG! For the theme music! Oh and like the video too.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Where was that at Ricky down south


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yuppppp, dirty south!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty cool!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice!


----------

